# Padilla 1948 Robusto Cigar Review - Chocolate Miller



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When I think of this line I think of chocolate milk. Nice and creamy with that cocoa flavor. Often the robusto is not up to par with the longer sti...

Read the full review here: Padilla 1948 Robusto Cigar Review - Chocolate Miller


----------

